# TRP Questions



## WATERPRO (May 6, 2009)

Hi
I just ordered a TRP in Armory Kote and have a question.

I was wondering how the armory kote will hold up, And if there are any issues with the TRP.

I really like my Mil Spec and I hope my TRP is worth the extra money. I plan on giving my Milspec to my son after he completes his Airborne Training.:smt1099


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

The armory kote is a polymer spray on type finish - it will show holster wear fairly quick, depending on the holster type you use. 

It is a nice gun, however


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the same finish on my Springer. I don't wear it much these days. It's held up pretty well. 

Congrats on the new weapon. Hard to go wrong with a Springer.:smt023


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you are searching for a finish that will last the lifetime of the weapon, ship your pistol to "robar" in phoenix, arizona & specify their "np3" finish. I have had at least 6 done by these folks and have been extremely pleased with the results & long-term performance. Checkout their website @ robarguns.com.


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

WATERPRO said:


> Hi
> I just ordered a TRP in Armory Kote and have a question.
> 
> I was wondering how the armory kote will hold up, And if there are any issues with the TRP.
> ...


There should be no issues with your new pistol. IMHO the TRP IS worth the extra money.

Here is mine after 4k rounds with MANY draws out of a kydex holster:
http://www.handgunforum.net/springfield-photo-gallery/4165-sa-1911s.html#post221165

Good luck with your new shooter!


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Ive never had any wear,apart from right under the guide rod where i dropped it once.


----------

